# Biden



## RedTeamTex (Sep 10, 2015)

I think it'll be Biden for the Blue Team.

As bad as Clinton is at retail politics, Joe really isn't much better at the national level.  He's his own worst enemy when a camera is rolling.  I think he has as much talent to defeat himself as Clinton does.

Still, underestimating him would be a mistake.  The swing vote will like his charm more than they want to hold his gaffes against him.  And the fact that he's a "loveable" mouth gives him more room to break from Obama than he'd deserve.  We live in an age of titillating, visceral, stream-of-consciousness social media--and if the Trump phenomenon proves anything, it's that the standard of popular support has fallen far.  This works in Biden's favor.  The recent loss of his son will garner him popular sympathy and helps weave a personal story that people like.

He's versed in policy, if not inspired to formulate it.  Lack of video evidence notwithstanding, he can work a room where policy is getting decided--albeit more with a knack for acoustic consensus building than inherent conviction.  (Perhaps this would be a dramatic improvement over the current president.)  Still, it doesn't take much looking to see his relish and zeal in whipping up the wing.

I'm hoping he's a better candidate in the distance than he is when he's actually running, and I don't think Democrats will have any choice but to go cringingly negative regardless of whom they nominate.

How do you see a Biden candidacy?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

I worry when someone says he's not sure if he can handle the job emotionally.  And he has to have his wife's approval.  The passion and competency is questionable at best.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 10, 2015)

The competency isn't even questionable, it's obviously not there. Nor is there any measurable intellectual value or moral standing. He is clearly in politics for no other purpose than self enrichment just like almost every other political whore.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

"Gaffes" of Biden's sort aren't really a negative, just like W. Bush's weren't really a negative.

As for intelligence and policy experience - particularly foreign policy - Biden has more of it than any other candidate on either side.

I like Joe Biden and would vote for him in a heartbeat. But I don't know if he wants to be President.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> The competency isn't even questionable, it's obviously not there. Nor is there any measurable intellectual value or moral standing. He is clearly in politics for no other purpose than self enrichment just like almost every other political whore.


With the history of gaffes, I can see where one might think he is intellectually challenged.  I still don't like the idea that "I'm running because my son told me to before he died,"  is Bidens reason for running.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> "Gaffes" of Biden's sort aren't really a negative, just like W. Bush's weren't really a negative.
> 
> As for intelligence and policy experience - particularly foreign policy - Biden has more of it than any other candidate on either side.
> 
> I like Joe Biden and would vote for him in a heartbeat. But I don't know if he wants to be President.


Doesn't that last statement bother you?  For the leader of the free world, there shouldn't be any doubts.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> "Gaffes" of Biden's sort aren't really a negative, just like W. Bush's weren't really a negative.
> 
> As for intelligence and policy experience - particularly foreign policy - Biden has more of it than any other candidate on either side.
> 
> I like Joe Biden and would vote for him in a heartbeat. But I don't know if he wants to be President.



That's odd, every one of W's gaffes ended up headline news and worn out SNL skits. The bed wetters insisted it was proof that W was a moron.

It would be nice if you tools made up your "minds", or whatever appendix constitutes your "minds".


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > "Gaffes" of Biden's sort aren't really a negative, just like W. Bush's weren't really a negative.
> ...



Did W's "gaffes" harm his approval ratings, or cause him to lose the election? The answer is _No_.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > "Gaffes" of Biden's sort aren't really a negative, just like W. Bush's weren't really a negative.
> ...



I'd trust someone who doesn't really want to be President a lot more than I'd trust someone who _really_ wanted to be President.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Did W's "gaffes" harm his approval ratings, or cause him to lose the election? The answer is _No_.



No, because it turned out his college grades were better than Lurch Kerry's.

The point is the lib media gave it their all to paint W as an idiot, yet here we have a moonbat messiah and Plugs Biden who say something insanely idiotic almost every time they speak, but the libtard media responds with:


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


That's a real problem.  You would prefer someone who's heart is not into the job as a opposed to someone who is competent and really wants to make the country great again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> "Gaffes" of Biden's sort aren't really a negative, just like W. Bush's weren't really a negative.
> 
> As for intelligence and policy experience - particularly foreign policy - Biden has more of it than any other candidate on either side.
> 
> I like Joe Biden and would vote for him in a heartbeat. But I don't know if he wants to be President.



Translation: Hillary is toast, long live Biden..


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I'd trust someone who doesn't really want to be President a lot more than I'd trust someone who _really_ wanted to be President.



I can agree with you at least on that single point.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



That's not what I said. What makes you think that someone who really wants to be President is "competent and really wants to make the country great again"?

You seem to have a very optimistic and naive view of the motivations of politicians.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Did W's "gaffes" harm his approval ratings, or cause him to lose the election? The answer is _No_.
> ...



No, that's not why.

The reason is because "gaffes" are _human_ and _relatable_.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I'd trust someone who doesn't really want to be President a lot more than I'd trust someone who _really_ wanted to be President.
> ...


Think that through, Pete.  It's a nice saying, but we need someone who wants to be in that oval office and meet the demands of the job.  Not someone who is still mourning the loss of his son.  Biden himself has said he isn't sure if he is emotionally ready.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > "Gaffes" of Biden's sort aren't really a negative, just like W. Bush's weren't really a negative.
> ...



I've never been a Hillary supporter.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I'm going by the statements of two candidates.  Biden:  "I don't know if I am emotionally ready."  and Trump:  I want to make America great again! and he has gone into detail of illegals, PC, returning jobs to the US, negotiating trade deals to do just that.

When it comes to Biden, I haven't lost a child.  Have you?  Could it be that the grief is so overwhelming that it takes your focus away?  I belief the experts say 'yes'.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Number one, he's not a politician.  Two, he gives a damn what others think when he knows hes right.  Three he is starting to get experts lined up for possible cabinet members in the WH.  Fourth, _He_ listens to the people and they in return listen to him.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


That is to your credit.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You're kidding, right?

Does he fart rainbows too?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Actually, I agree with you.  After the two terms of Obama, gaffes are not the touch of death. But ads will have people laughing at him and that is or is not fair.  Don't know.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Because we all know how well going by campaign rhetoric works out in the end, right?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



People who would never have voted for him anyway will laugh, and post threads about it, and whine about it on talk radio.

It won't matter to people who are actually "swing voters".


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I know his downfalls.  He speaks very simple English, not usually and intelligence indicator.  He has an easy button to push.  He could be manipulated to say something undignified. He's a narcissist  but then most politicians are.  I'm not rooting for him on the basis of Mr. Personality.  I'm not even sure if I will vote for him.  But when posters put up negatives that don't actually matter, I have to defend that.  He has the 'right stuff' to make a difference.  If we could find another candidate who has the 'right stuff' and is diplomatic, I'll vote for him.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


What do you say about Biden and the problem of grief and family not supporting him?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


He never had the idea of running for president until his son told him to do so before he died.  Biden is taking his death poorly.  His wife doesn't want him to run.

The fact that he would run again is in honor of his son.  Is that a good reason?

Let's face facts.  The only reason people are looking to Biden is that Clinton is in so much trouble.  No one would have whispered his name if her coronation was on target.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



If Biden were to run and win, nearly two years would have passed since Beau's death. I don't expect that Biden would be so paralyzed with grief that he'd be unable to govern after that amount of time. 

Nor do I think that his family would not support him, should he choose to run.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



A candidate's "reason" for running is irrelevant, since we can't know what it actually is without reading their minds.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I'm just going by what he has said the past month.  It appears it is affecting him more than you think.  When someone in the crowd call out for him to run, he said they'd 'have to talk to his wife about that.'

I believe he lost his son in May of this year.
Vice President Joe Biden Loses His Son to Terminal Brain Cancer

There are certain steps to the grieving process.  It takes time and you can't skip over any of the stages.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


We don't have to read Joe's mind.  He's been very candid on the recent death of his son.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



A few years ago, Hilary spoke very "candidly" about how she wasn't going to run for President because she was too tired.

Things change.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


She should have kept with that mindset.  She obviously was too tired to be SoS.


----------



## RedTeamTex (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson, I'd agree with you if we weren't talking about politics.  Biden won't be the first pol who demurely says he has to consult with his family.  Call me a cynic, but I think it's "part of the script" painting a family-man image--and very much a campaign ritual in itself.  The gravity of his son's death in the public eye as it relates to his decision whether or not to run is (I believe) more of the same: pageantry.

If he declares, his first hurdle is already set up--convincing the skeptics of his fitness, desire, and resolve.  The media is his willing Hollywood film crew: his energy and resolve will be 'convincing.'  The drama of it all directly targeted to the big hearts of the swing voting electorate.

I don't mean to imply he or his family don't have genuine grief for his son's passing.  But it's in public discourse in political theatre, so it is a part of the campaign whether they like it or not (even assuming the family didn't originally put the meme out there that his son wanted him to run.)  I don't accuse them of being opportunistic.  It's just something that has to be handled the best way it can--and I don't fault them for trying to convert it to a positive.

All that's to say, recent comments don't necessarily indicate actual ambivalence.  If I were strategizing for Biden's presidential ambitions, I'd have him do and say exactly as he's done so far.

A nice, grandfatherly one-term "place holder" might be sellable to an electorate still inclined to divided government, especially if Republicans have some kind of O'Donnel/Angle/Akin nomination meltdown at the national level.

Skipping Confucius' rules for public mourning, I'll instead reference a parable by Zhangzi about a sage who fled and hid rather than be forced to leadership, but the village found him, abducted him, and carried him back to his throne as he wailed...


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you RTT.  Just the same, I hope he picks a good vp.


----------



## RedTeamTex (Sep 10, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Thank you RTT.  Just the same, I hope he picks a good vp.


Better yet, I hope he picks a bad one and they both get beaten in the general!  (Senator Warren will do just fine....)


----------



## Jackson (Sep 10, 2015)

RedTeamTex said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you RTT.  Just the same, I hope he picks a good vp.
> ...


Do you see how well he's doing in the polls and he hasn't even announced yet.  Sympathy support?  I don't think so.  Warren isn't even in the polls.


----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)

*Biden is Going to Run?*



There are lots of sources out there making all sorts of predictions. Could Uncle Joe decide to run because Barrack doesn't want the Hildabeast to have a chance? Here's yet another article about it @ BREAKING: Joe Biden Is Running For President... Here's What It Means For Hillary's Chances


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2019)

RedTeamTex said:


> I think it'll be Biden for the Blue Team.
> 
> As bad as Clinton is at retail politics, Joe really isn't much better at the national level.  He's his own worst enemy when a camera is rolling.  I think he has as much talent to defeat himself as Clinton does.
> 
> ...



What is funny is I/We wanted Joe to run in 2016 but we don't want him now.  Interesting that he didn't care to do what we wanted back then and he doesn't care now that he's not that popular.  He's probably the one the DNC wants to be the nominee.  We have to convince them that we want Kamala.


----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Crixus (Oct 15, 2019)

RedTeamTex said:


> I think it'll be Biden for the Blue Team.
> 
> As bad as Clinton is at retail politics, Joe really isn't much better at the national level.  He's his own worst enemy when a camera is rolling.  I think he has as much talent to defeat himself as Clinton does.
> 
> ...




Biden is washed up. I'm not seeing him as a threat at all. Biden has only moved one direction in the polls and that's down I'm not even sure he will survive the primary. I keep waiting for the news to report that his body was found on his campaign bus.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 15, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Biden is Going to Run?*
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of sources out there making all sorts of predictions. Could Uncle Joe decide to run because Barrack doesn't want the Hildabeast to have a chance? Here's yet another article about it @ BREAKING: Joe Biden Is Running For President... Here's What It Means For Hillary's Chances



Dude...............your link says that the article is no longer there because it's outdated.

You guys gotta stop with all the Hillary talk.  She hasn't been politically viable since she lost the election to Trump.  The only people on these boards that I hear talking about Hillary running are Trump supporters who desperately wish it was so.


----------



## wamose (Oct 15, 2019)

The more I see this guy the more he reminds me of Tommy Smothers. The only difference is, acting stupid was Tommy Smother's act. Old Joe is actually trying to act intelligent. And he's as corrupt as the day is long. Who but the Democratic party could possibly be fooled by this dementia patient?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 15, 2019)

wamose said:


> The more I see this guy the more he reminds me of Tommy Smothers. The only difference is, acting stupid was Tommy Smother's act. Old Joe is actually trying to act intelligent. And he's as corrupt as the day is long. Who but the Democratic party could possibly be fooled by this dementia patient?



RedTeamTex was last seen:

Oct 19, 2015

Follow his lead.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 15, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Biden is Going to Run?*
> ...




Agree. I honestly believe that if she did run again the DNC would hamstring her. Hell, the media is only lukewarm on Biden, Clinton would get no love.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 16, 2019)

longknife said:


> View attachment 284648



Wow, you Rumpers are really afraid that Biden might actually be the one to run in November of next year.  You are spending a whole lot of time and effort to attempt to skuttle his campaign.  The harder you try, the longer he holds out.  This means, maybe, he's a good choice to run.  So keep shaking in those boots.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> The competency isn't even questionable, it's obviously not there. Nor is there any measurable intellectual value or moral standing. He is clearly in politics for no other purpose than self enrichment just like almost every other political whore.



Prophetic!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Do you also believe in the Easter Bunny?  Facts matter, not fantasies.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The competency isn't even questionable, it's obviously not there. Nor is there any measurable intellectual value or moral standing. He is clearly in politics for no other purpose than self enrichment just like almost every other political whore.
> ...



Prophetic?  
Accurately describing or predicting what will happen in the future. Are you suggesting DJT and the rest of his criminal enterprise will soon depart the White House?

Me hopes you are correct.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> > I think it'll be Biden for the Blue Team.
> ...



Your last sentence is disgusting, you are one of the deplorable.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




It's a fact Biden was done before he started. He can't even speak in a full sentence. And after watching his son, I mean abides is done.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > RedTeamTex said:
> ...




Why? Did it make your vagina itchy? Look, like I said, he messed up every time he spoke last night. He can't even stand there without blood filling up his eye. Now, I always thought folks picking on Hillary about her health was uncool, but in this case abide a physical weakness is on display for all to see. Biden needs to be at home enjoying his family and some of that Ukrain money. Not out looking feeble on a debate stage.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Trump came into the office a Forbes 400 member for the past 30  years!

Like many of us, he's offended that career politicians have made their fortunes redirecting taxpayer dollars to their family members and phony tax free Foundations


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



You're a biddable fool, and wouldn't have the balls to look me in the eye and ask if my vagina itched.

Here's a photo of you, fat ass and all:


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




That's the best you can come up with? "You wouldn't look me in the eyes and say that"? Dude, you are right. I'm not trying to get laied, I'm expressing an opinion and pointing out the fact that, 

1. Biden can speak in public or on camera without screwing it all up. Just go back and watch interviews he did in 2010 and earlier. When Trump said "damn, Joe lost his fast ball" he pretty much nailed it.

2. Joe Biden had his eyeball fill up with blood during a debate. This is a fact. He exudes weakness and can't do anything about it.

3.  He won't be president. He won't even finish the primary. He is already being passed by. His time has come and gone. He needs to realize that and go enjoy his grand kids and spend some of that Ukrain money before he kicks the bucket. 

And yes, you do indeed come off as having an irritated vagina.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 17, 2019)

Crixus said:


> And yes, you do indeed come off as having an irritated vagina.



Wry is an irritating vagina.

There is not one democrook candidate except Tulsi who isn't a complete sociopath or imbecile. I would still never vote for her, because she is a gun grabber, and jabbers on about asinine socialist objectives that always fail.

Biden has always been a joke. The meat puppet faggot picked him for VP as an insurance policy against the same shit his minions are doing to Trump. No one with any sanity would have allowed Plugs near the office.


.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 1, 2019)

This is funny...





Watch *HERE*.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 1, 2019)

When former VP standing right next to you at the Corn Stalk Cafe and you just don't give a fuck.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 2, 2019)

Yanno, while I do think that Biden has a good idea of what the job is, I don't think he should be the nominee because I personally think that he's too old to handle the job of president.

He just proved that with his "no malarkey" tour.  Malarkey is a word that my Grandparents used.  If he wanted to say that he's a no bullshit kind of guy, he should say it in plain english and not use older, outdated terms.

And Biden wonders why the young people aren't too keen on him.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 5, 2019)

You're a damn liar! 

LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 6, 2019)

No malarkey here...


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2019)

Biden kick off his campaign with this video.


" ...and thats when we heard the words of the president of United States that stunned the world and shocked the conscience of this nation: He said there were "very fine people at both sides"..."

He kicked off the campaign with a lie. However, he seems not remembering that he called the same people "fine people".

Check the video. *Trump War Room Twitter*


----------



## Clementine (Dec 15, 2019)

Just saw another campaign ad from Joe, hairy legs, Biden.    He is actually claiming that Obamacare must be saved and that everyone can keep their plans and it will reduce medical costs.   OMG, he is regurgitating the same lies Obama used.  Is anyone stupid enough to believe it will work this time?    Unless you are one of those who gets everything for free, you will be pay dearly if the left gets control.   And everyone is screwed if they keep power long enough.

How many tens of millions of illegals will check the ballot box for a leftist this time around?


----------

